# según / por / conforme a (huso horario)



## Xander2024

Hola a todos,

Como ustedes sabrán, hay 9 husos horarios en Rusia. Quisiera saber cómo se dice en español si quiero decir que nuestra región vive según el tiempo de Moscú, p.ej. son las 11 en Moscú y en nuestra región también lo son.

¿Será "Vivimos según(?)/por(?)/conforme al (?) tiempo de Moscú"? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.

PD. Por favor corrijan mis errores.


----------



## manxo

Cualquiera de las opciones que das se entendería perfectamente, aunque lo más usual para mí sería "por". Y en vez de tiempo, hora.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Manxo.


----------



## SallySinclair

Aunque lo más común yo creo que es: "¿En Moscú tienen la misma hora que aquí?", "¿Aquí hay la misma hora que en Moscú?"


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Sally. La primera me gusta más. La otra suena raro pues no he encontrado construcciones como esta.


----------



## Plangam

_¿Es la misma hora aquí que en Moscú?
¿Es la misma hora en Moscú que aquí?

Sí, vivimos según la hora en/de Moscú.
No, hay una hora de diferencia (entre aquí y Moscú.)
 
_Diría yo._
 _


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Plangam.


----------



## Plangam

Un placer.


----------



## Xander2024

¿Y si quiero precisar "una hora de diferencia" - una hora atrás(?) o adelante(?).
Por ejemplo, son las 12 en Moscú, y en nuestra ciudad son las 9. ¿Cómo se diría?
¿Vivimos 3 horas atrás (?) de Moscú?

Gracias.


----------



## manxo

Aquí tenemos tres horas menos.


----------



## Xander2024

hum, ¿Tres horas menos que en Moscú? ¿No hay modos de decirlo con "atrás" o "adelante"?


----------



## Plangam

_La hora de aquí está atrasada/adelantada x horas. (...con respecto a la de Moscú.)

_Es lo único posible que veo, si es que no quieres usar_ más _y_ menos.
_


----------



## Xander2024

No es que no quiero usarlas, sino quiero saber lo más opciones posible.

PD corrijan mis errores, por favor.

Gracias.


----------



## SallySinclair

Xander2024 said:


> No*,* es que no quiero usarlas, sino *que* quiero saber lo más opciones posible*s*.
> 
> PD corrijan mis errores, por favor.
> 
> Gracias.



Aún así, con "atrás" o "adelante" no se usa, aunque sintácticamente sea correcto. Lo que se oye es:

"Aquí tenemos tres horas menos" ----> esta es la más común
"Allí van con tres horas de adelanto/retraso"
"Aquí tenemos tres horas de retraso"--->se oye poco


----------



## Plangam

Xander2024 said:


> No es que no quiera usarlas, sino que/mas quiero saber todas las opciones posibles.
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> PD: corrijan mis errores, por favor.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Sally y Plangam. Corrigirle a uno sus errores puede resultar aun más útil que contestarle a sus preguntas, yo creo.


----------



## SallySinclair

Creo que la corrección que te ha hecho Plangam significa otra cosa. Bueno, no lo creo, es que tiene otro significado, por si no te has dado cuenta^^


----------



## Xander2024

Plangam formuló mi oración exactamente como yo lo había intentado. Mi intención fue "It's not that I don't want to use them, I just want to know as many versions as possible".

Gracias por ayudarme de todos modos


----------



## SallySinclair

Xander2024 said:


> Plangam formuló mi oración exactamente como yo lo había intentado. Mi intención fue "It's not that I don't want to use them, I just want to know as many versions as possible".
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme de todos modos



Ya, ya me di cuenta, pero era por si no habías visto que era diferente ^^

De nada!


----------



## Pinairun

En España también tenemos dos husos horarios. Uno peninsular y otro, con una hora de diferencia,  en las islas Canarias, 

Y la versión que más se oye es, por ejemplo: _Son las cinco (en la Península); una hora menos en Canarias._


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Pinairun.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> En España también tenemos dos husos horarios. Uno peninsular y otro, con una hora de diferencia, en las islas Canarias,
> 
> Y la versión que más se oye es, por ejemplo: _Son las cinco (en la Península); una hora menos en Canarias._


 

Sí, en Chicago es una hora más temprano que en N.York. (Traté de formar cláusula con 'una hora menos', pero me suenan raras...). En realidad, también me suena rara la primera que puse...


----------



## Xander2024

Así que "en Londres son tres horas más temprano que en Moscú" - ¿también suena raro?


----------



## duvija

Xander2024 said:


> Así que "en Londres son tres horas más temprano que en Moscú" - ¿también suena raro?


 

En Londres es tres horas más temprano que en Moscú.

Suena bien. Por qué es 'es' y no 'son', alguien te lo explicará, confío. Seguramente porque se supone que esas 'tres horas' son un solo elemento, por lo tanto es singular. No le tengo confianza a esas explicaciones. Seguramente se debe poder decir de las dos maneras.


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, Duvija.


----------



## ALaOrden

De acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Pinairum. Eso de "una hora menos en Canarias" se oye cada ves que informan sobre la hora en la radio (por lo menos aquí en España).  

Ahora para unirlo todo, creo que se diría, "Nosotros no vivimos según la hora de Moscú sino que aquí tenemos tres horas menos."

un saludo


----------



## Xander2024

Gracias, AlaOrden.
Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## SallySinclair

duvija said:


> En Londres es tres horas más temprano que en Moscú.
> 
> Suena bien. Por qué es 'es' y no 'son', alguien te lo explicará, confío. Seguramente porque se supone que esas 'tres horas' son un solo elemento, por lo tanto es singular. No le tengo confianza a esas explicaciones. Seguramente se debe poder decir de las dos maneras.



Para mí sí suena raro, nunca lo he oído así.


----------

